

BitCoin Digital Currency: Financial Revolution or Doomed to Fail? - rfreytag
http://www.40tech.com/2011/05/26/bitcoin-digital-currency-financial-revolution-or-doomed-to-fail/

======
unicornporn
...or something just in between?

I didn't even read the article and I don't plan to either.

